# Win a Trip for 2 to Bimmerfest 2018 California



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​





> *Love BMWs? Love the Wwest Coast weather? Bummed that Bimmerfest East is on hiatus? This is the contest for you.*
> 
> Sure to be the enthusiast event of the summer, you and a lucky friend could be on your way to sunny California to attend Bimmerfest 2018 California.
> 
> ...


Read more about Win a Trip for 2 to Bimmerfest 2018 California at AutoGuide.com.


----------

